# Midland Automobile Club Driving School



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Spent the day at Curborough Sprint Track today. Gave it a try as I have entered three sprints in September. 
The students went from complete novices like me to drivers in race championships. There were EVO challenge caterhams there, a nice 350bhp, 5.2 rover V8 engined Cobra replica and a GT3RS porsche (in a Lydden race championship) and a good assortment of cars.
After following the tutors around the track we suddenly realised it was going to be harder than we though. We has cones in the morning to help with braking and turning in points but they got removed during the lunch break.
We got four observed runs in the morning followed by a debrief and then two in the afternoon, another debrief, followed by one more single lap and then the final run which was a two lapper. The meant, at the point where I was approaching 100mph, I had to brake and the turn in sharp. I used the ABS in the dry for the first time!
On my first running, I was pretty nervous, but by the end of the day I was completely relaxed. I know that with a bit more precision I could have gone faster, but we were not being timed.
The tutors were very experienced and approachable and all in all in was a great day out.
For info see here 
Dave


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks for sharing that Dave , im looking to do something very similar 
sometime this year.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I thought that it was about time after 3 years ownership that I stopped mucking around on the road and starting driving the car properly


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Curboroughs a mentally small track for a gtr to stretch it's legs, great fun though I bet 

did anyone end up in the ditch right next to the exit of the top hairpin?


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Dave , can you PM me (or post it up) dates / venue's of 
the sprints youve entered , i would like to come and watch


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

phatty said:


> Curboroughs a mentally small track for a gtr to stretch it's legs, great fun though I bet
> did anyone end up in the ditch right next to the exit of the top hairpin?


I had to learn to not chuck in around but drive it smoothly (something I am not good at). The final straight was very nice though!
No-one went off where you said. We had the line at the top hairpin drummed into us. A very late exit from the hairpin changed my car from lagging for a few seconds out of corner to coming out smoothly on boost. Always listen to the instructor  
Only a few indecretions but none by me  
Actually very surprised how well I did. Just need to go fast now


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

JAY-R32 said:


> Dave , can you PM me (or post it up) dates / venue's of
> the sprints youve entered , i would like to come and watch


Will pm you Jay. Don't expect too much excitement as it took me 4 runs to settle in and another two to really move. I am only expecting two practice runs and two proper runs at the sprints and neither venues are Curborough  
Only doing it for a laugh and will not be unhappy if I do crap on the day!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Very cool pic there dave, R32GTR action pics always look good, any more?

Theres no exhaust DB limits at sprints is there? Quite fancy trying that myself...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I have one more Steve which I will scan tonight but you can see me on it  
I am sure that the noise limits will depend on each venue as normal but I am in roadgong class anyway. Of course the single seaters will be a bit louder.
Will have to check the rule book.


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

*nice photo for the wall dave.....*

Hi 'bro,

Looking good mate, i imagine the skyline was a handful through the esses?

I cant wait to have a go....

I heard that if you join Curborough club you can use the track for practice on certain afternoons. Did the instructors mention that at all?

We will celebrate on friday in the pub!

 

Cheers 

Andy


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Moderately surprised that even though car could not be described as 'nimble', it did change direction reasonably quick without squeeling when told to. Esses (Molehill to us veterans  ) were not too bad subsequently.
Someone on the day did tell me that the track is £30 per car to hire for the day. Still not sure who to contact. Apparently Top Gear hire the place out!


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

*30 quid...*

Ok mate, thats me and you lets do an afternoon!

Maybe we could arrange it with the 200+club?

Regards

Andy


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I was thinking that.
I was told I needed to talk to the people who were running the sprint course, but I asked the main man by email about the track and he knew nothing about it. More investigation needed I think.


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

*ok mate, sounds like a plan*

Lets see if we can get some interest!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Curborough are difficult to deal with apparently. You pay for the track not per car, it'd work out at £30 a car if you get something like 35 cars . I haven't been there since I 1st got the car, I'd love to see if I can not gain traction for the whole course..


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

*curborough drift...*

Hi Phil,

Sounds like it could get expensive mate, and i guess if you have a few cars there the track time would be low due to the small track size?

Would love to see how sideways you can get round the hairpin  

Cheers

Andy


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Hi Bear  :smokin: 

yeah, it's probably still worth enquiring, as I didn't organise it so don't know the exact details.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I bet they love you Phil  

On the course they did mention to try and not get the car sideways


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*The other pic.....*

Top hairpin....wide line.....better acceleration out of corner


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Now you're just showing off!!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Very cool pic there dave, R32GTR action pics always look good, any more?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Was only trying to please Steve
> ...


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

I'd be too worried about damaging the car to attempt the racing thing!

Let us know when you're going may pop down to watch ya?


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*sprint this sunday*

hi there. i am doing curborough sprint this sunday. 24th april, 05 around 95 cars racing. small track but bloody hard. come along if your doing nawt. if anyone needs imfo how to get into sprinting drop me a line. ( email) [email protected]  more imfo here. http://www.curborough.co.uk/ would be good to get more poeple doing this. if you like goin round small bends at big speeds, give it a go. poeple turn up with cars from £200 to 100 K and the skyline get tons of intrest. cheers. D :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Funny you should dig this thread out. I am doing the sprint course again this coming Tuesday to see if I have improved from last year and to warm myself up for some proper sprints. I am at Curborough proper on 8th May.
Good luck on Sunday. After a bit of a small spending spree on the car recently, I have volunteered to work this sat/sun to get some extra pennies in. 
Might see you at a sprint this year?


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Also funny you should dig this thread out as I was there on Tuesday 



















and a little onboard video

RightClickAndSaveAs

More pics in the Driftworks Media Section


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I will be trying to avoid Phils driving style  
Nice line around the hairpin!

All my dates for this year here - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=36047


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*SPRINT SUNDAY 24 th*

Hi dave thanks for the email. sunday was tops v sunny all day, loads came to watch, & around 95 cars were racing, there were 6 in my class. class 1 c. road modified over 2.0L. 2 5.0L ginetta,s a 3.0L ginetta, an evo 6. a tvr cerbera. & my gtr. & i got first in class  :smokin: i am going to do curborough, 8th may. & harewood hill 14th may. the same as you. they should be around 14 in our class @ harewood. thats a lot. & 3 are gtr,s  with a bit of luck a few from this site will come along and cheer the skylines on. cheers dave. D :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Well done for the 1st in class!
Did the MAC sprint course today. Came joint first with a score of 82% but they dd not time us  Got some good practice in the afternoon when we had some heavy rain. Tricky conditions!
Some pictures from the morning here - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=36201


----------



## Bream (Feb 9, 2002)

Excellent news, looks like the class 1c competition is hotting up nicely, see you all at an event soon.

BTW – I hold the lap record at Curborough for class 1c, 33.92 is the time to beat  

Should be a fun year :smokin: 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

....and a picture in the Shenstone yearbook! Only the double lap record for you to get now!
33.92  Roy Lane took 26.84 in his Pilbeam MP58 and I was told they reach 140 over the finish line


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

******

**** me breem man in the 33,s is mental.  i ges your car is not that much of a road car. i might not go there when you do, we best get our fingers out dave, hope we can get at least 10 people from on here in gtr,s doing some sprints & hillclimbs this year. why have a well modded gtr, made to go round corners. and then just go down the drag strip. come on lads. lets use the steering wheel. see you there on sunday. cheers  :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Perhaps people understand why I feel a bit depressed when I see Jeff down on the entrants. That is first place gone.
Jeff had (not anymore), an evo 5 RS sprint. Fully road legal. A good car needs a good driver  
Try watching Jeff run on TOTB dvd from last year. His run does not look fast but is. We were told about this on the course. The fastest drivers are the smoothest and don't look fast. Practice, practice, practice.

Totally agree on the driver your skyline comment. Had the car for 3.5 years and only did 1/4 mile and 4 laps of Donington and loads of shows  
In next 6 months, 3 sprints and a trackday. In next 6 months I intend to do, 1 trackday, 9 sprints and TOTB :smokin:


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Bream said:


> Excellent news, looks like the class 1c competition is hotting up nicely, see you all at an event soon.
> 
> BTW – I hold the lap record at Curborough for class 1c, 33.92 is the time to beat
> 
> ...


33.92 That's very impressive.

My dad and i ran in the upto 2000cc road modified class about 7 years ago. I need to dig the old time sheets out, but i think our best was low 35's . . .


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

looks like my target time for Curborough is 33.193 (4wd is target * 0.95)
Looks like this might be harder than I thought!


----------



## Bream (Feb 9, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words Dave, I just got into sprinting to enjoy driving my car as it was built for without breaking any laws :smokin: 

It really is great to see loads more ppl coming into the sprinting and hillclimbing sport, I reckon its going to boom over the next few years as ppl get bored of trackdays etc  

My ex EVO5 RS was not too heavily modified but it wasn't exactly standard  

This year I'll be dual driving a nive EVO6 RS2 with a very generous friend called Matt, he's kindly offered me a drive in his car to help develop his car and his driving, fair deal if you ask me  

AND, maybe a few events in a very well sorted other special EVO being built now, can't say too much yet though in case it doesn't happen  

Seeya Sunday :smokin:


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Bream said:


> AND, maybe a few events in a very well sorted other special EVO being built now, can't say too much yet though in case it doesn't happen
> 
> Seeya Sunday :smokin:


Sounds Interesting . . .

Good luck for the season, getting tempted to get back into the sport after reading so many posts, and buying the GTR.

M


----------



## Bream (Feb 9, 2002)

Pulse D said:


> Good luck for the season, getting tempted to get back into the sport after reading so many posts, and buying the GTR.
> 
> M


Many thanks, now get the cob webs blown off and come out to play


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*midlands bubble inn meet*

hi dave is the bubble inn meet this sunday, i will be my first time. be nice to put some names to face,s how many cars will be there. my mate has just got a 15k loan. and a gtr is the 1 for him. hope there is plenty there for him to view. cheers. D :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Yep this Sunday @ 12 noon.
No idea on turnout (need to check all the forums for threads). If weather is good,expect loads of cars. Can't speak for the skylines but expect quite a few different models. Usually plenty of evos and GT4's as well. 
Take a look at some of the old meets - Click Here 
(Last month still on my camera  )


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

I saw jeff in the yearbook lol

pity it wasnt sideways though..... :smokin:


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*sprint*

hi dave see you there tmora,  who,s in the other gtr. cheers. D


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

It was Roy and Bill Johnson. I was expecting them to kick my ass but the head has gone on their car so they have pulled out of all of their sprints for the foreseeable future  
I am off soon to get an early night. Just a bit more stella to drink


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Bream said:


> Many thanks, now get the cob webs blown off and come out to play


Sooo tempted to. . . Still got my overalls, boots, gloves and my old licences gathering dust.. . 

Not this year, but i think i may renew my aquaintancy with NSCC next year.

Good luck for Sunday Dave!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Cheers.
Will report back on tomorrow here


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

P.S Thanks for the picture of my R32 on your website!


----------



## Bream (Feb 9, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> It was Roy and Bill Johnson. I was expecting them to kick my ass but the head has gone on their car so they have pulled out of all of their sprints for the foreseeable future


That's really bad news, the Johnson bros are top old boyz and can pedal fast too  They've had a few bad turns with their skyline but hopefully they'll be back in the near future like before


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*harewood*

see you there tmora boys. hope we can **** on them ferrari,s  there,s 22 of them so should be fun. D


----------

